# Texas Meet



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

It was brought up earlier to have a midwest so i was thinking a Texas one should be in order. Im pretty sure a few members are from the Houston area.

id love to get a sample of some other members setups and rides.

anyone interested?
-Taylor


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mark/myself/Omar and everyone else are in the process of trying to figure out a date for another Houston meet. We had one at the beginning of june, turned out pretty good  We are thinking late november/early december, but thats not set in stone. Where do you live?


----------



## pianist (Mar 10, 2006)

i'm also quite interested since i'm here in san antonio, but december is kind of leaning into finals and stuff


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I also live in Texas. Most of the Texas people already new that. I cannot make it due to being deployed to the up and coming Houston meet. If you guys have one in spring time I am there. I will be up to Houston anyways to kick it with AZN(Mark). Sure sometime in my many visits I will meet some of you guys up there. Plus the wife has family in Sugarland and Houston.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey folks,

Not a competitor here, but just another music lover... and one with not much time to enjoy it but in the car. I'm up in Arlington but I'd be happy to drive somewhere to get together if enough people were coming. 

I don't know if others are in this same situaiton, but one of the things Ithat just annoys me is that I really know very few people who really care much about audio period, much less car audio. So, talking to friends about your day, when you've just spent 8 hours building your own RCA cables (with locking, 81% copper core plugs, uptown gold techflex, Carare Quad star, etc.) is like a 4 hour dissertation on the merits of baby powder from their girlfriend!

Meeting some others in the area would be a welcome change of pace. Heck, Clarion/Audison/Hertz dealer in my area hasn't even seen a DRZ-9255! 

In short, keep me posted and I'd love to come meet whoever! MY email is jim dot hickerson at sbc global dot net. Drop me a line!

Jim


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

less said:


> MY email is jim dot hickerson at sbc global dot net. Drop me a line!
> 
> Jim


Did someone steal all your non letter keys!?  

I'm in college station and have a few friends who havent gotten to experience an actual SQ system. My non processored Seas in my doors are about the closest they have gotten and are NOwhere near the level of most of yalls systems.

I live in College Station, but am from Tyler so if the "houston" crowd decideds to have a meet and so does a "dallas" crowd, i can hit both of em!


----------



## ThisWasAndy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm down like 4 flat tires.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Sign me up.
Hopefully my system will be finished by then.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

doitor said:


> Sign me up.
> Hopefully my system will be finished by then.


did you get a chance to go to finals?


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

man... i really haven't had a chance to work on my car in months. and it seems i'm going to have to rebuild my door pods and fix one pillar pod, then theres the amp situation haha.

hey ben hows your hand doing buddy?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> It was brought up earlier to have a midwest so i was thinking a Texas one should be in order. Im pretty sure a few members are from the Houston area.
> 
> id love to get a sample of some other members setups and rides.
> 
> ...


are you on smd forum?


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> man... i really haven't had a chance to work on my car in months. and it seems i'm going to have to rebuild my door pods and fix one pillar pod, then theres the amp situation haha.
> 
> hey ben hows your hand doing buddy?


Man Andre, its freaking horrible. The pain just keeps getting progressively worse, and I should have surgery within the next week. Im dying over here, I can't ride my bike, I cant play my xbox 360 or computer games, but most importantly- I can't work on my car  Luckily Mark is a great guy and has came over and helped me, but he hit a bit of a roadblock for the time being... 

BassBaller- Do you know Cody(exalted512)? I actually lived in college station from fall of 04-dec 05, and worked at Audio/Video...


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

oh really? see i thought you already had surgery. what exactly happened?


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I now live in Tyler also and would be interested in a meet if my work allowed. only home once in a while.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

dejo said:


> I now live in Tyler also and would be interested in a meet if my work allowed. only home once in a while.


good to see some Tylerites man! what do you do up there? im in almost one weekend a month.



Megalomaniac said:


> are you on smd forum?


nope! just here, Fullsizechevy, SSA, caraudiojunkyard, and little ROE.



toolfan91 said:


> BassBaller- Do you know Cody(exalted512)? I actually lived in college station from fall of 04-dec 05, and worked at Audio/Video...


yupp. cody's a good guy. i can get him to come if we go through with this meet.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> oh really? see i thought you already had surgery. what exactly happened?


I was supposed to have surgery last wednesday, but the swelling is still too bad apparently. Go to the doctor on friday and we go from there, basically. A couple saturday nights ago, I went to a club down here with the girl im talking to and some of her friends. I proceed to get way too intoxicated, and end up getting kicked out. Nearly get into it with a bouncer, kelli and her friends are basically dragging me away from him, and I punch a brick wall


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

BassBaller5 said:


> yupp. cody's a good guy. i can get him to come if we go through with this meet.


 He won't be able to get off work on a saturday, so we are trying to have it on a sunday instead.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

oh... i've definitely done that, nearly word for word. i broke my pinky knuckle


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

if we do this late enough in the year, i should have most of my install done... for now atleast. im still down my speaker/door pannel covers as well as a pillars. but we shall see!

btw,,, that really sucks about the hand man!! at least the brick wall wont punch back


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

toolfan91 said:


> He won't be able to get off work on a saturday, so we are trying to have it on a sunday instead.


now i remember him telling me about this while we were routing my baffles. he dosent do anything but jack around up there anyway so whats one day off


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BassBaller5, MECA finals are next month (November 17-18), and yes i'm going. Already have my airplane ticket, hotel reservation and almost 20+ cars that i'm invited to hear.
It's going to be a great "learning" experience.
I'm about 4 hours from Houston, so count me in for the meet.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> oh... i've definitely done that, nearly word for word. i broke my pinky knuckle


Sucks man 



BassBaller5 said:


> if we do this late enough in the year, i should have most of my install done... for now atleast. im still down my speaker/door pannel covers as well as a pillars. but we shall see!
> 
> btw,,, that really sucks about the hand man!! at least the brick wall wont punch back


I WOULD of had most of my install done, but not now... You've got that right about it not punching back lol...



BassBaller5 said:


> now i remember him telling me about this while we were routing my baffles. he dosent do anything but jack around up there anyway so whats one day off


Exactly my thoughts, but he can't none-the-less  If we do have a meet on sunday, you, him, whoever else can come crash at my place on saturday night. Hell, we should all go out saturday night, then have the actual meet on sunday  Im starting to think this should be AFTER we all have finals, though...


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

man i wish i could go to finals... hell i wish my car was worthy enough to even park in the parking lot!

maybe next year though


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I work offshore, so when I am in I get a week off.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Im down for whatever and anytime Ben


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

BassBaller5 said:


> man i wish i could go to finals... hell i wish my car was worthy enough to even park in the parking lot!
> 
> maybe next year though


he meant school dip **** 

I wont be anywhere close to finished....ever...so anytime between now and when the world ends is good for me...
-Cody


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Im down for whatever and anytime Ben


Thanks again Mark, Ill give ya a shout on friday 



Exalted512 said:


> he meant school dip ****
> 
> I wont be anywhere close to finished....ever...so anytime between now and when the world ends is good for me...
> -Cody


Get back to work on your truck already


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

At least I can!!!!

I need 1 more RCA...if you know where i can get a RF riot rca in a decent length, let me know.
-Cody


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Exalted512 said:


> At least I can!!!!
> 
> I need 1 more RCA...if you know where i can get a RF riot rca in a decent length, let me know.
> -Cody


Well in the meantime I can plan out my HT setup, so at least thats a plus  Ill keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

ill trade you my super awesome 6m RF power RCA for some a 4ch 4m that dosent suck as bad as the POS i have now


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Im down for whatever and anytime Ben


i know u been wanting to hear a set of qsds, give me a call and u can demo my car, its kinda raw, not much tune tiem but u get an idear, before i take them out and put in the scans...


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

All my exes live in Texas....

Not really, but at least one of them does. I avoid the entire state on the off chance I run into that crazy one.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> i know u been wanting to hear a set of qsds, give me a call and u can demo my car, its kinda raw, not much tune tiem but u get an idear, before i take them out and put in the scans...


 I will give you call next week....currently in Dallas right now


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> I will give you call next week....currently in Dallas right now


i think they will be out of the car next week...


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm interested...as soon as I get back from Iraq.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

bigjae1976 said:


> I'm interested...as soon as I get back from Iraq.


When do you get back?


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

Late Dec 2007.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Alright, how does December 30th sound? Maybe January 6 would be better? Lets get this going guys! Where at also?


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

Both would work great for me. The 6th would give me a little more time to do a little more work on the truck though.
-Cody


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Exalted512 said:


> Both would work great for me. The 6th would give me a little more time to do a little more work on the truck though.
> -Cody


Kinda what im thinking... Where the hell should we have it?


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

Good question? How about Hooters?
-Cody


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

What city?


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Exalted512 said:


> Good question? How about Hooters?
> -Cody


I think there is a hooters off 290 close to 610... 



bassfromspace said:


> What city?


Id imagine houston, I could probably have a few people spend the night saturday from out-of-town so we could make the meet on sunday...


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

Houston sounds good to me.
-Cody


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

i dont mind houston, but ill be in Tyler during the 30th (dont mind driving back) 

however ill be in colorado during the 6th...


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

6th it is!! 
-Cody


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

!! now im not goin to buy your battery terminals! ... 



ill give you money for it tommorow


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

I would be down for one in the DFW area.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I guess were not meeting in November anymore. Its cool with me I still need to do more work on the car.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

im down to meet but i dont have a car....its getting repainted so nothing is installed


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

december would be bestest


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok I am in on what ever date


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> im down to meet but i dont have a car....its getting repainted so nothing is installed


it wont be done by dec?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> it wont be done by dec?


The target date is before Christmas


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> The target date is before Christmas


xmas 08?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> xmas 08?


LOL. You're right. Nobody has set a date yet?


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

Lets do it this way, we have two possible dates now:
December 30th
January 6th

Sooo, if no one else has anymore suggestions for a date, we will start a poll on next friday (the 23rd) for all possible dates, and the one with the most votes wins? Deadline for the poll would be Dec. 15thish? Dec. 30th would be better for me, I'll be in Las Vegas getting ready for CES on the 6th
-Cody


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Exalted512 said:


> I'll be in Las Vegas getting ready for CES on the 6th
> -Cody


im registered to go, but couldnt justify flyin down


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

No other suggestions besides dec 30th and jan 6?
-Cody


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Honestly, won't it be too cold in December or January? I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but I'd really prefer a spring meet. That would allow everyone to get their system's in order as well as make proper provision's to travel (I'm in Dallas). We could have the meet outside with some good bbq and sit down and enjoy our systems without worrying about frostbite.

Just a thought. Or we could shoot for a December/January meet and then one in the spring time.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Honestly, won't it be too cold in December or January? I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but I'd really prefer a spring meet. That would allow everyone to get their system's in order as well as make proper provision's to travel (I'm in Dallas). We could have the meet outside with some good bbq and sit down and enjoy our systems without worrying about frostbite.
> 
> Just a thought. Or we could shoot for a December/January meet and then one in the spring time.


the way the weather has been this year i realllllly doubt it will be too cold...


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

Dude, its in mid-texas...too cold? Itll be in the 50s minimum unless there happens to be a cold front. Its only a month.5 away and tomorrow its going to be 80* here...lol.
-Cody


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Well we at DFW had a smallone yesterday, Wasnt as productive as the last one, mainly just hanging out. Nick was redeadening his doors since his door got replaced when he got his window replaced lol. most of pictures are from Nicks Jetta since he was the only one really working hard on his car

proof for nick on his damaged DLS that the seller wouldnt give some refund back because of poopy paper packaging and now its bent :/


































First time i have seen a SPACE(hertz) in person; shallow mofos: these are in the Jetta pictured, tweets were in sails so i couldnt take photo.
























































nick cuts his hand on sheetmetal, so he decided to deaden his finger


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Jntars new tickers(he owns a truck btw)



























small fast dd box for Erics g/f.










Here is a pic of my Accord 








that mess of wire over there are just jumpercables, please dont be alarmed.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Exalted512 said:


> Dude, its in mid-texas...too cold? Itll be in the 50s minimum unless there happens to be a cold front. Its only a month.5 away and tomorrow its going to be 80* here...lol.
> -Cody


if u read correcctly i said i DOUBT it will be too cold...


----------



## soydeedo (Dec 4, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> if u read correcctly i said i DOUBT it will be too cold...


I think he was responding to the same guy you were responding to - his post just happened to be right below yours. =P

BTW bassballer, I'm in College Station too and I'd be down for a meet in Houston some time.


----------

